# Rallies and what to bring



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

As S****horpe will be our first non-motorshow rally and not wishing to be party poopers, we were wondering what we should bring with us.http://www.motorhomefacts.com/images/icon/icon20.gif Will we be having a group meal? Do we bring food? Who do we pay and for what? Those of you who attend rallies on a regular basis may think these questions to be only too obvious, as no doubt we will after this.http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules/Forums/images/smiles/confused.gif
Rosalie and Alanhttp://www.motorhomefacts.com/images/icon/icon17.gif


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

A tongue in cheek reply is:-

Take a prize for the raffle, plenty to drink and join in with everything. 

Enjoy yourselves, bigfrank3


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks buddy..... I can get a fair picture built from that!









Alan


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

rosalan said:


> As S****horpe will be our first non-motorshow rally and not wishing to be party poopers, we were wondering what we should bring with us.http://www.motorhomefacts.com/images/icon/icon20.gif Will we be having a group meal? Do we bring food? Who do we pay and for what? Those of you who attend rallies on a regular basis may think these questions to be only too obvious, as no doubt we will after this.http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules/Forums/images/smiles/confused.gif
> Rosalie and Alanhttp://www.motorhomefacts.com/images/icon/icon17.gif


some good questions, well done for asking. Non motorhomeshow rallies are a bit different. We will get together a bit more, although its upto you if you join in, there is no pressure.

New Years Eve might be a good time to have an american style banquet where everyone brings a dish or two and we all tuck in, will ahave to have a chat with our uncle and auntie 

As to rally fees I reckon Auntie Sandra will be our ideal chancellor of the exchequer so pay her but donpt tell her I nominated her  

stew


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Last year we all brought food for the buffet. It is quite a relaxed rally so just bring what you need to enjoy yourselves. i.e. plenty of wine, beer, bottle of sherry or fruit based drink for the ladies :wink: 


And a good sense of humour :lol:


----------



## jncrowe (Feb 14, 2009)

I would make sure ive got plenty gas as it will be cold and also be prepared to stay longer than the rally is actually for just in case its not fit to go home on the day you plan to 
we have a rule that if it ( the weather) is ok the go on the rally its much more fun getting stuck on a rally than at home!!!
obviously take plenty of warm clothes but assume that everything you wear is going to get wet so take clothes for everyday plus plenty of blackbags to put wet clothes in 
we find the more we assume its going to be bad weather the better the weather actually is 
A far as joining in the rally goes you can contact the rally organizer and find out about the entertainments planned and join in the bits you like the sound of 
rallies are very free and easy 
I hope you have a lovely time and wish we could come 
ATVB 
Cath


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

bigfrank3 said:


> A tongue in cheek reply is:-
> 
> Take a prize for the raffle, plenty to drink and join in with everything.
> 
> Enjoy yourselves, bigfrank3


bigfrank3's reply is short but perfect. :lol: :lol:

The rallies we have at motorhomeshows are very informal, we do try to get together and have a quiz as an icebreaker or a raffle or something similar for the MHF charity, but space isn't always available, we just improvise!. So a raffle prize kept in the van "just in case" is always a good thing 

The non-show rallies like the New Years one you are going to, very much depend on who is doing them and where they are. There is usually something organised but it will always be specified by the organiser if you need to bring anything in particular ie food.

So in short just bring yourselves, a sense of humour and hopefully you'll join in and enjoy yourselves. 

Look forward to meeting you at more of our rallies.


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

Hello there,

I've only been on two MHF rallies one at a show and one other. At the show I found you were camping more or less on your own but with a group whereas the non-show rally was more of a communal event. Being a lone traveller this was more enjoyable. You can either join in or do your own thing.

As regards what to bring most has already been covered. I'm sure Stew will let us know of any planned 'activities' that may require some pre-planning nearer the time. 

Despite knowing the pitfalls of the wrong gas in winter ( oh no! did I use the word 'gas'!) I still, one year, forgot to change to propane and suffered the consequences.

Look forward to meeting you,
Jed

ps don't forget the wine!


----------

